# 300 Gallon Question



## HKistler13 (Oct 17, 2017)

My buddy has a 300 gallon 8'X30"X2' and wants to stock it with as many jack dempseys as he can. It's his favorite fish and he doesn't have an account on this forum so wanted me to ask the experts how many adults he could house for life in his tank. He is running two FX6s and a 20 gallon wet/dry sump. He has plenty of separate rock formations and decorations. Thank you again, my friend will greatly appreciate it!


----------



## JonathanN (Jun 4, 2018)

well I keep JD's but never just them, and in a 300 gallon! id have to say 30-40 to start and then thin out the pack with the most colourful and healthiest and take away bullies


----------



## HKistler13 (Oct 17, 2017)

Wow that is a solid amount of jacks! How many lifelong ones could I keep?


----------



## JonathanN (Jun 4, 2018)

Fully grown id say 15 long term but 15 would almost be pushing it depends of agresssion and such


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

I would say 10 long term. But he should definitely buy 15-20 and thin out the pack like Jonathan said.


----------

